
A potentially fatal blow against patent trolls - donnemartin
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3153924/technology-law-regulation/a-potentially-fatal-blow-against-patent-trolls.html
======
Fjolsvith
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13311737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13311737)

